# How do i give up my unborn child for adoption?



## Confused asian (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, i have an urgent query. I am pregnant but unable to keep this baby due to my personal circumstances. MyGP immediately suggested i have a termination but i am hoping there is an alternative.
My partner and i would rather allow this child to live and be adopted by a couple who are able to raise her/him as their own.
My partner and i are both Asian so would prefer for our baby to be adopted by an asian couple.

How can i find out how to go about this?

I apologise if i have upset anyone with my question. I realise there may be readers who are struggling to conceive and therefore would find the option of a termination distressing.

I am currently 8weeks pregnant. I have been booked in for a termination even though this is the LAST thing i want to do.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Asian
It has not upset me to see you post here 

If you do not feel that abortion sits right with you in this situation, then please go with your heart and explore adoption. You are very brave to consider this option and I can assure you that your baby would be loved and cherished by adoptive parents. Nowadays, culture and ethnicity are a very big consideration during the matching process so your baby would almost definately go to asian adopters.

Please seek help via adoption uk for next steps. You could also contact the 'Life' charity who will council you through this difficult decision. As Frangipanni says, your local authority adoption dept will also be able to help you ....


Www.Adoptionuk.org.uk

http://www.lifecharity.org.uk/home

X
/links


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm sorry you are in this situation. It must be a scary time.
Ask your gp to put you in touch with social services or contact them yourself. You should be able to start making some arrangements and get some reassurances too about the prospects for the baby to be placed with loving parents. Birth parents' wishes are taken into account so you could express your wish for Asian parents for it and learn of the ability of social services to commit to that. 
Good luck.
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your circumstances,I would ring the fostering and adoption social services dept at your local council they will have someone for you to speak to about all your options- have you considered fostering.
thinking of you while you make such heart wrenching decisions.


----------



## Confused asian (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for the responses i have received.

Again, i am sorry if i have upset anyone at all with my query, I do not mean to cause any pain to any of you.

I wish you all luck with your own circumstances.
X


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

As the others said you get a say in the kind of adopters you would like for your child,  you can even say religious preference too. 
You are a very brave woman and have posted in the right place. Many people on this forum (certainly all I've spoken with) would love your baby beyond imagining and do their best to raise them well.  
Another thing to think about is that adoption is not the end if you don't wish it to be. Most UK adoptions include contact, particularly through letters once or twice a year and sometimes can include photos.
Abortion is a horribly difficult decision to make, it will hurt  and will have a huge impact on you lifelong. 
Adoption would be one of the hardest things you will ever do in your life. It's will hurt but through adoption there is is a hope you can share. If you choose this route you can meet the adopters prior to handover and you will have 6wks after birth to change your mind if you wish.

I realise I am biased but having had my son home for the past 2months my life has been completely turned upside-down and I can honestly say I could not love another human being more. We got him at 10.5mths and my only wish was that we could have had him since birth and not lost that time with him.


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

You are incredibly brave to talk about this and I hope you feel you have come to the right place for support in this. As has already been said, although both options are incredibly hard, a termination is a very painful and final decision and can have longer lasting consequences for you in terms of future fertility which you need to explore before you make your decision. It is so rare that a couple get the chance to adopt a baby from birth so any parents that were chosen to adopt your baby, if this is the path you choose, will have been very carefully chosen after a very long and rigorous process. And if my husband and I, or our friends who have adopted are anything to go by, your baby would be loved beyond belief.

Thinking of you in this difficult time and praying you find the decision which gives you the most peace.

xx


----------

